# bruit d'avion dangereux ?



## ymer (9 Septembre 2004)

voilà, j'ai constaté que lorsque mon ordi plante, parfois suit le célèbre "bruit d'avion".
Or, il m'arrive de laisser mon ordi seul pandant une journée voir une nuit. Je me demandais donc si ce bruit était "dangereux" pour l'ordi, j'imagine que si je le laisse 3 heure à tourner comme un fou ça risque de pas lui faire du bien ??


----------



## JPTK (9 Septembre 2004)

Quel ordi ?   

Pm G4, G5 ? Moi ça m'arrive très rarement pendant le démarrage et ça ne dure que quelques secondes.


----------



## ymer (9 Septembre 2004)

sur le G5, ce bruit ne se fait normalement qu'au demarrage pandant une seconde mais parfois lorsque je plante il le fait de manière permanente et c'est vraiment impressionnant.


----------



## jpmiss (9 Septembre 2004)

ymer a dit:
			
		

> voilà, j'ai constaté que lorsque mon ordi plante, parfois suit le célèbre "bruit d'avion".
> Or, il m'arrive de laisser mon ordi seul pandant une journée voir une nuit. Je me demandais donc si ce bruit était "dangereux" pour l'ordi, j'imagine que si je le laisse 3 heure à tourner comme un fou ça risque de pas lui faire du bien ??


 Une question plus pertinente serait: pourquoi ton Mac plante?


----------



## naas (9 Septembre 2004)

c'est quoi cette histoire de bruit d'avion ?, non parce que les planneurs ça fait pas de bruit 
c'est le bruit du lecteur de cd rien de plus non ? :mouais:
je sens que quelque chose m'echappe


----------



## jpmiss (9 Septembre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi cette histoire de bruit d'avion ?, non parce que les planneurs ça fait pas de bruit
> c'est le bruit du lecteur de cd rien de plus non ? :mouais:
> je sens que quelque chose m'echappe


  Le ventilo? Ca chauffe un G5 nan?


----------



## naas (9 Septembre 2004)

aaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh le réacteur alors , ah voui alors je comprends mieux :love:
c'est parce que comme les avions a l'atterrissage le mac fait de la retro poussée pendant quelques secondes 

_bon faut pas me croire hein , plus sérieusement débranche la prise et répare ton mac:  autorisations, mises a jour, etc parce que la il ne va pas durer longtemps  _


----------



## ymer (10 Septembre 2004)

bon alors la question "pourquoi mon mac plante", je me la suis posé, et je l'est posé ss différentes formes sur ce forum mais j'ai pas encore vraiment trouvé de réponses. Je cherche toujours...

pour ce qui est du bruit, j'ai l'impresion que c'est tous les ventilos du G5 qui se mettent à tourner à fond et ça fait un bruit VRAIMENT ENORME. En tant que bruit d'avion j'aurais du préciser c'est vrai : bruit d'un B52 au décollage ^^ (sais pas si vous avez vu les 2 ventilos principaux de la bête mais si ils mettaient les même sur l'Imac G5, il décollerai ^^) 

pour les plantages, je suis toute ouïe si vous avez un conseil : ils surviennent parfois sans que je touche à rien, comme ça. ça peut être des kernel panic (pas due à la RAM puisque c'est celle qu'Apple m'y a installé) ou simplement des écrans figés et plus rien ne marche. 
Je me demande si ça serait pas lié à l'usage du peer to peer, mais lorsqu'il ne sert pas, les plantages ont lieu quand même (1 par jour ss peer to peer, 3 ou 4 avec, environs)

je pensais à une incompatibilité logicielle, j'avais déjà eu une ancienne version de VLC qui me faisait déconner le son...

j'ai eu mon G5 ya 2 mois, et il fait ça depuis que je m'en sert de manière "intensive" (1 mois environ). Ce qui fait qu eje suis à peu près sur que si je formate ça va rien changé puisqu'il est, en quelque sorte, neuf.


----------



## Luc G (10 Septembre 2004)

ymer a dit:
			
		

> (pas due à la RAM puisque c'est celle qu'Apple m'y a installé)


 Ce n'est pas une garantie absolue, une barrette de ram peut toujours déconner même si les spécifs sont les bonnes


----------



## ymer (10 Septembre 2004)

Vraiment ?
Je peux emprunter 512 de RAM testé à un ami, pour essayer de remplacer celles fournies par Apple, vous croyais que ça vaut la peine d'essayer ?


----------



## pim (10 Septembre 2004)

Diantre ! Pourquoi elles sont si cher, ces barrettes de Ram, si on sais meme pas si c'est de la bonne qualité certifiée 100% sans erreur ? :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------

